# A friend's gift



## divilbliss (Mar 13, 2018)

A friend of mine is totally excited to have been given this Ball Mason jar. She asked I find out more for her being her cousin gifted it to her. It was heh cousin's grandfather's.


----------



## coreya (Mar 14, 2018)

Need a picture.


----------

